# How do I sell a boat with two names on title?



## whitewater7 (May 7, 2007)

I am thinking about selling my sailboat. 

I bought it 18 years ago under partnership and after the first two years I got tired of sharing the boat with a control freak, so I bought my partners half. I don’t think we had anything in writing about the transaction.

Although I have been the registered owner in the state of PA for the last 16 years, the title is still under his name and address. My signature does appears along with his as one of the owners

Am I going to have a problem getting the boats title transferred to another owner? I don't really want to deal with my former partner, if I don't have to.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think you have to, but it should be easy enough to ask the office that issues titles. Well, at least on Monday it will be...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You will probably need a notarized letter from your original partner which says something to effect that you have full ownership of the boat since such-and-such a date and have full authority to sell the boat. This letter will probably allow you to change the title over to just yourself, and then you can sell it normally.


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 30, 2007)

I had the case with my boat where the husband and wife were both on the old title. I had to get both signatures on the bill of sale as well as other assorted paperwork. A notarized letter may also be another valid approach.


----------



## whitewater7 (May 7, 2007)

I just recently received an insurance claim settlement for the boat (it was damaged by another persons boat).

Would my former partner have any legal right to some of that money?

He’s the type who is always sueing someone, so I am reluctant to tell him what happened.

We used to be good buddies, and although we presently treat each other cordially, and even shake hands these days, I don’t trust him anymore.

Maybe I just won’t tell him about the insurance settlement and hope he agrees to the notarized letter.

Thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Whitewater-

If you bought out his share of ownership, he no longer has any rights to the boat, or to any damage settlement arising out of damage to your boat.

Just tell him that you're looking to sell the boat, and ask for a notarized letter saying that you bought out his half of the partnership on such a date and that you have full authority to sell the boat.



whitewater7 said:


> I just recently received an insurance claim settlement for the boat (it was damaged by another persons boat).
> 
> Would my former partner have any legal right to some of that money?
> 
> ...


----------



## whitewater7 (May 7, 2007)

I'm trying to avoid asking him to prepare a notarized letter, and was going to fax him the letter and ask him to sign it, fax it back and then get it notarized. Do you think that will work?

I might take a walk down to the local notary and ask them about this.


Thanks


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*How do I sell a boat with two names on title? ...*

Twice...

Heee Heeee


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A notary signs to indicate they saw the signature made.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It wouldn't be legal for a notary to notarize a letter, or a fax copy of a letter, without seeing the person who is supposed to be signing it, actually sign it AFAIK. Kind of defeats the purpose of getting it notarized, doesn't it???  _ (ummm... you really aren't this clueless, are you??)_

There's no way for the notary to know if the fax was actually signed by your ex-partner unless he is in the office and watches him sign it.



whitewater7 said:


> I'm trying to avoid asking him to prepare a notarized letter, and was going to fax him the letter and ask him to sign it, fax it back and then get it notarized. Do you think that will work?
> 
> I might take a walk down to the local notary and ask them about this.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

You could have him sign a quick claim deed on the boat over to you.
This should solve your problems on that matter... but check this out with a real estate lawyer to be sure about it.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

When I purchased my boat just over a year ago I put my name and my wife's name on the title. She was not there to sign. The broker said, "I am going to the head and will be back in a couple minutes, see if she will sign it while I am gone (wink, wink: she was 2 hours away at home). When he returned her "signature" was on the new title application. Then the broker said, "Of course if you were SELLING the boat I would have to witness her sign!" 

So, why not find a notary close to you previous partner and tell him what you are doing (hey in reality you are releasing him from any liability since he IS on the title) and ask if he would accompany you to a Notary and sign the title and then you can offer to take him out for a beer for old times, both on you.<O></O>
<O


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

You could always sell it in a state that dont require a title...


----------



## whitewater7 (May 7, 2007)

Insails said:


> You could always sell it in a state that dont require a title...


I found out that the Sate of Pennsylvaina did away with boat titles in 1996, at least for trailor boats.

All I have to do to sell my sailboat is to sign off on the back of the registration card.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

NJ treats it like a car registration, and you need to pay the 7% sales tax on the selling price.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Freesail99 said:


> NJ treats it like a car registration, and you need to pay the 7% sales tax on the selling price.


Same in Washington...ain't it great..


----------



## Northbeach (Jan 1, 2007)

Contact a representative of the licensing department in Pennsylvania and ask them the question directly. I would show them the documentation you have naming you as the registered owner as well as records of you having paid the state registration fees for the last 16 years. They will provide you with more definitive information.

If you must have the previous joint owners signature, and you don’t trust him, then I would just level with him. In the worst case he/she is going to demand “payment” for providing you with his/her signature and you will be out some money. Try to hide information from that person, whatever your reasons, and you open yourself up to potential liabilities.

Of course the flip side of this is with his/her name still associated with the vessel they could be held responsible for damages associated with this vessel. I am not an attorney, so this is just speculation on my part. I wish you the best outcome.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

This is the same guy who in one of his first posts wanted to sue the guy who boat broke louse and hit His as he was uninsured. Now he wants advice on how to sell a boat and hide a insurance check from the co-owner who he says is suit happy. I just don't like the way this one smells.

Link to his other post: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...liability-damage-during-storm.html#post313848


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Bubb-

In his OP, he says he bought out his former partner's half of the boat, but if his former partner is money hungry and litigious happy, that could be trouble, regardless of whether the former partner is legally entitled to part of the settlement or not. If the previous partner's boat share was bought out, then he isn't entitled to any of the insurance settlement IMHO.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

where is his bill of sale from his partner if he had one then he would not be worried about this. I spent 22 years in the insurance industry (medical malpractice and auto racing) who to say those dock line were not "helped" I would have done a credit check on this guy before I wrote a check and I would want to to see the title on the boat also.


----------



## whitewater7 (May 7, 2007)

bubb2 said:


> This is the same guy who in one of his first posts wanted to sue the guy who boat broke louse and hit His as he was uninsured. Now he wants advice on how to sell a boat and hide a insurance check from the co-owner who he says is suit happy. I just don't like the way this one smells.
> 
> Link to his other post: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...liability-damage-during-storm.html#post313848


I came her looking for advice, and now I stink?

Bubb2: you really should be reading the entire sequence of posts (of both of my threads) before you start making me look bad in front of the sailing community here. Most of the folks offered very good advice and really helped me get the incident settled...out of court.

I wasn't out to sue anybody, and as a matter of fact I could have sued Erie for more, but I am satisfied with their offer

If my former partner was still involved with owning the boat he'd be sueing the other guy for an astronomical amount!

A title with two persons name on it is no longer an issue here either.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

whitewater7 said:


> I came her looking for advice, and now I stink?
> 
> Bubb2: you really should be reading the entire sequence of posts (of both of my threads) before you start making me look bad in front of the sailing community here. Most of the folks offered very good advice and really helped me get the incident settled...out of court.
> 
> ...


if this is all true then why are you posting?


----------



## whitewater7 (May 7, 2007)

bubb2 said:


> if this is all true then why are you posting?


At the time I posted I thought I'd have a problem selling the boat.
Later today, I talked someone at a Boat dealer and found out that boat titles are no longer being used.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

bless your heart! by the way they gave you $1800 to go away, most local insurance offices have 2500 to 5000 authority.


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

Many a person with GOOD CREDIT are the ones with no skills on the road or at sea..I despise insurance company's who use CREDIT CHECKS as abaility to do something..Some people pay off everything and don't need credit and have more time to hone their skills...Time insurance company's started going back to expierence...Especially with credit hawks just waiting to ruin someones credit to GET MORE INTEREST...the credit check in insurance is the biggest SCAM of all times...


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

It is a fact that a disproportionate number of insurance claims come from people that are behind on their bills. A house that is 2 or more payment's late is 1/3 more likely to burn than a house that current on it's mortgage. In the business we call it a friction fire. That is when the Insurance policy starts rubbing up against the mortgage coupon book.


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

That may be ,but a good credit rate dont make you a good sailor..that simple and none of us on the Gulf coast trust insurance companys after they scammed us out of our land and homes after Ivan and katrina..Insurance used every loop hole and excuse NOT to pay while they boasted the biggest profits ever...big babies they were and they carpet bagged the gulf coast..time they all were investigated and the truth to their evil ways known...We are sick of the high rates and excuses


----------

